# Paralysis in back legs



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Before anyone says it, vets here do not see mice. I already tried calling before.

This started yesterday and she had some movement in her legs, now she can't use them at all. S he didn't have any falls and not sure what could be causing it. Has anyone had anything like this happen before? Her legs are stiff and can't bend. I'm hoping I don't have to put her down. And I'm worried it might be hereditary since I'm trying to do a fuzzy line and she was my only doe until now, but don't want to continue it if it is in the genes. Please help


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I've had this a number of times. One cannot discern the cause but suspect the equivalent of a stroke. They don't recover and I would suggest that euthanasia is the best course. Sorry x


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

She ended up passing away last night.


----------

